# do you think an ultrasound could cause a misscarriage :(



## Ninni

My first miscarriage was around the same time as my first normal ultrasound at 10.5 weeks back in February... My second ultrasound was an the one they stick up in you and it was at 6 weeks prego and we saw a heart beat, i went back to the er for bleeding yesterday and they said i miscarried at 6 weeks which was the last ultrasound so i was just wanting to know if any one else has experience this:cry:


----------



## wish2bmama

Ninni, I am so sorry for your loss. I have had this happen too. I went into the ER for cramping at 5w3d and they saw everything normal on ultrasound and my HCG levels were good. Then I went for my 9 week ultrasound and they said I miscarried at 5w6d. Only 3 days after my last ultrasound, but the baby stayed in the uterus. I have a DnC tomorrow.


----------



## MrsJD

Oh Ninni sorry for your loss.

The internal ultrasound wouldn't have caused your MC.

:hugs:


----------



## ramblinhaggis

There is no evidence that an ultrasound can cause miscarriage hun. When i went for my first scan because i had some spotting, all looked fine, a week later i miscarried. I dont believe it was the scan, i believe it was just that i was scanned right before things properly got underway. its natural to look for reasons as to why you miscarrige, but people just dont know :( xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

im not sure, my 1st m/c happended 2 days after an interal but I have had 3 m/c since that with no scan so im guessing it wasn't the reason. unfortunatly we all look for reasons as to why, but most the time there are no answers which makes it even harder. im so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## tinadecember

hey sorry for your loss.. i had 5 or 6 internal scans and the sonogropher assured me that the probe goes nowhere near your womb. only the very tip goes inside you so its unlikely that it can cause a miscarriage xx


----------



## Rumpskin

I would say no, I know that lots of ladies, including myself, needs to know why they miscarry.

xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

no it wouldnt, iv asked this question so many times and the answer is no. :( sorry for your loss
xxx


----------



## jenny25

i had 4 internal scans but it didnt cause me to mc hun i thought the same though before i got any internal scans im so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## niusia

sorry for your loss. scan doesn't cause mms people on IVF have a scan every second day. the technique used in it is not more that you get from using computer. i know we all want to know why it happened but i guess we'll never know.


----------



## dan-o

I had lots of ultrasounds in my pregnancy. I initially thought all the internal scans may have harmed the baby somehow. I found out later that the reason for my MC was chromosomal & ultrasounds had nothing to do with it xx

:hug:


----------



## CurlySue

They wouldn't do internal ultrasounds if they thought that they could cause a miscarriage. The 'wand' doesn't enter the cervix so it's in no way affecting the baby. They say it's safe to have sex during pregnancy, that sex does not cause miscarriage, and the act of placing the ultrasound wand into the vagina is a lot less vigorous than the act of sex.


----------



## ang1979

Ok so I have been reading these posts, and I have some information. I had a vag ultrasound at 6 weeks 6 days and had to sign a concent form due to the related link to vag ultrasounds and pregnancy loss. These ultrasound can make you loose you baby!!! This freaked me out so much I have never been told this before, and I was thankful that someone finally told me and informed me about this.


----------



## downwardsun

Having had several internal scans I can tell you they aren't any more invasive then sex would be. Sex doesn't cause a miscarriage ergo.. 

So sorry for your loss! :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

ultrasound does not cause miscarriage hun :hug: xx


----------



## Faith2781

Oh hun I am so sorry for your loss, but no, I don't think an ultrasound can cause miscarriage. It's not dangerous xx


----------



## mommaflower

How about the pressure exerted by the radiographer? i'm 13wks 3days and had a scan today I was in there quite a while as the baby was being akward and now i'm having some bleeding and my tummy is feeling sore. 
(it wasn't an internal)


----------



## Sweetp79

mommaflower said:


> How about the pressure exerted by the radiographer? i'm 13wks 3days and had a scan today I was in there quite a while as the baby was being akward and now i'm having some bleeding and my tummy is feeling sore.
> (it wasn't an internal)


Did everything turn out ok?? I'm skeptical about ultrasounds. And traumatized by a early scan I had.


----------



## amjon

I'm NOT getting another early U/S again. We went and had one at the MFM (two actually- one internal and one external) and then the OB told us we had to repeat it for them (external only) the same day. When we went back 2 weeks later the baby hadn't grown AT ALL since that ultrasound. I think it's just too much on their newly beating hearts and won't risk it. It not the wand that causes the issue, but the sound waves that is uses to produce the image. When you get an x-ray nothing physically touches you, but it is known to cause damage to a fetus.


----------



## PinkCupcake

I wondered this too and even googled it. I had an internal scan (where they stick it up you) at 8 weeks and I got told my baby died at 8 weeks 1 day. "within hours" of my first scan, so they said. I can't see them doing these scans if they could potentially cause somebody to miscarry but it did run through my mind too x


----------



## aimze

Ladies im going to have to agree...its the waves an radiation not the physical probe.

If i get pregnant again im not going to have one till 16weeks i also think they put a lot of pressure on you counting down till you can next see them an false hope when everything looks perfect.

After each early ultrqsound i had i brought a new baby item as i thought everything was fine.

X


----------



## FeLynn

Ultrasounds cant be 100% safe! Just think of how they are performed (not the pressure they put on your belly or the probe being placed inside you but how the ultrasound actually works). They suggest pregnant women stay away from micriowaves b/c of the harm it can cause I know its different b/c one uses radiation but its kinda the same b/c it can be harmful. I think f they are medically needed then sure if not then dont do it. Some women cant have sex during pregnancy b/c of the affect it can have. Each person is different.

with my 1st three pregnancies I never had ultrasounds unless they were needed. I had one with my 1st and 2nd I had 3 with my 3rd these ultrasounds were only done over the belly. From sept 2011 to june 2012 I have had 13 ultrasounds done 4 were done to check for retained products of conception. 4 were just over the belly and the other 9 were over the belly and internal ultrasounds.

I should have been high risk before now my dr is willing to listen to me, As much as I dont want to have as many I know they will have to check me and keep an eye on me and my baby! so only time will tell I just hope I dont have another loss.


----------



## Sweetp79

aimze said:


> Ladies im going to have to agree...its the waves an radiation not the physical probe.
> 
> If i get pregnant again im not going to have one till 16weeks i also think they put a lot of pressure on you counting down till you can next see them an false hope when everything looks perfect.
> 
> After each early ultrqsound i had i brought a new baby item as i thought everything was fine.
> 
> X

Is there a reason why 16 weeks is safer to get one at?


----------



## Sweetp79

PinkCupcake said:


> I wondered this too and even googled it. I had an internal scan (where they stick it up you) at 8 weeks and I got told my baby died at 8 weeks 1 day. "within hours" of my first scan, so they said. I can't see them doing these scans if they could potentially cause somebody to miscarry but it did run through my mind too x

That is so sad! I'd be thinking the same thing. I have read that it can heat up tissue and amniotic fluid and that fluid is very sensitive to sound. I'm supposed to be having one at 12 weeks this Tuesday but I might push it back just not sure to when???


----------



## aimze

sweetp i only say 16weeks because i feel thats 4 weeks into 2nd tri - not because i have.any scientific knowledge...

i read somewhere that altho ultrasounds r safe that they are still doing trials. more people are having early ultrasounds as they're readily avail, maybe that is why they seem to cause a problem when actually it wud hav happened neway. 

i dnt hav any scientific background but my personal preference will be to wait till well into 2nd tri x


----------



## amjon

Sweetp79 said:


> PinkCupcake said:
> 
> 
> I wondered this too and even googled it. I had an internal scan (where they stick it up you) at 8 weeks and I got told my baby died at 8 weeks 1 day. "within hours" of my first scan, so they said. I can't see them doing these scans if they could potentially cause somebody to miscarry but it did run through my mind too x
> 
> That is so sad! I'd be thinking the same thing. I have read that it can heat up tissue and amniotic fluid and that fluid is very sensitive to sound. I'm supposed to be having one at 12 weeks this Tuesday but I might push it back just not sure to when???Click to expand...

I'll feel comfortable getting one then. I'm thinking of waiting until around 10 weeks (and then 12 weeks for NT) just so we'll have accurate dating for NT. I think the baby's heart would be developed enough at that point to take the stress of a short U/S.


----------



## PinkCupcake

after reading all these posts, i can't help but think that the internal scan caused my miscarriage :( especially as they told me that baby had made NO progress from that moment on. I thought that could be the reason why, but then i doubted it as they're highly trained people but it all connects and sounds right :( :shrug: sticking something right up there and then moving it from side to side (she wasn't gentle, it hurt me!) cannot be good for a newly formed fetus and i doubt i'll ever have an early scan in future pregnancies!! xx


----------



## Sweetp79

aimze said:


> sweetp i only say 16weeks because i feel thats 4 weeks into 2nd tri - not because i have.any scientific knowledge...
> 
> i read somewhere that altho ultrasounds r safe that they are still doing trials. more people are having early ultrasounds as they're readily avail, maybe that is why they seem to cause a problem when actually it wud hav happened neway.
> 
> i dnt hav any scientific background but my personal preference will be to wait till well into 2nd tri x

I ended up pushing mine back to 18 weeks instead of doing the 12 week one. I would have been having it today.


----------



## aimze

will b worth the.wait sweetp....you.should find out the sex then too?x


----------

